# Another ADA Aquasoil question



## Sime76 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,

I've been reading up a fair bit about the ADA substrates in this forum. Although there is heapes of great info here, I cant quite find the info I'm after.

I have a 2ft tank (24x12in) and am interested in using 100% aquasoil as this seems to be the go according to opinions on here.

What I want to know is how much do I need for my sized tank and should I get the normal or powder or both, I was told that powder should not be used on its own but rather for foreground plant like glosso but I don't know if this is true. 

Cheers


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I would go with the normal...If you mix the two all of the powder would end up on the bottom anyways.

Be patient with live stock. I replaced a tank with alot of shrimp to a newly setup ADA aquasoil tank. Used the same filter that had been in use for 6-8 months. Only to have severe ammonia spike from the Aquasoil. I lost alot of shrimp. Hard way to learn a lesson.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Aquasoil has NH4, not much, but it's there.
Give the tank 2 weeks.

Add mulm from the day one.
Plant very heavy also.
Crank the CO2.

Personally, I think you will like HC more than Gloss. 
It's easier to manage.

1 x 9 liter bag of ADA Amazonia normal size.
A little peat(maybe a handful dusted on the bottom of the tank, and about 1 cup of mulm with most of the clear water decanted off) 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sime76 (Nov 26, 2005)

This tank wont have Co2, I was thinking about using Seachem Exel. 
But a 9 litre bag of aqua soil is prety costly over here so this idea may be dead in the water.


----------



## awrieger (May 20, 2005)

So why is the Aquasoil powder recommended only for foreground plants? Can it not be used for the entire tank? Is the normal sized preferred because it doesn't compact like I assume the powder would?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Probably because some foreground plants "require" a finer grain substrate.

I really don't think the powder would compact. It's called "powder" but it's really pellets alittle smaller than bb's.


----------



## awrieger (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Roy. So it's really a fine gravel size, bigger than sand grains? I'm thinking now maybe that if it's very light substrate to begin with, the normal size grains would have better holding ability for stems etc to stop them coming loose.

I don't have any stem plants though, so after experiencing all the large rocks of EcoComplete I'm tempted to go all-powder for my new scape. A crazy idea?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sorry but foreground plants do not require "powder". Even the finest HC, Gloss etc grows super in the normal Aqua soil.

I see no reason except perhaps a tiny tank for the powder type.

I think some believe that it makes a better cap to lock nutrients in the soil, but that's not realistic.............never was before AS/ADA either........and O2 exchange is more relevant than clogging the soil to rpevent nutrients leaking out. There's no way to stop that and at the surface you will still have leakage, enough to support any algae.

So don't bother. The most delicate of plant roots have no issues rooting in the larger noraml sizing. The larger grains are also better for replanting than the fine powdered "Dust".

The trade off certainly is not worth IMO.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sime76 (Nov 26, 2005)

How many inches will the 9L bag give me?
Would I be able to get away with the 3L bag?


----------



## awrieger (May 20, 2005)

It's 9L, so I guess you just work out how much 9 litres is in your tank.

If it's 60cm x 30cm = 1800

1800 divided into 9000 (9L) = 5

So, voila, you'll get 5cm depth (2 inches).

I think they make it that size on purpose!


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Sime76 said:


> This tank wont have Co2, I was thinking about using Seachem Exel.
> But a 9 litre bag of aqua soil is prety costly over here so this idea may be dead in the water.


Sime76, where in melbourne have you seen Aquasoil. I haven't seen it in any LFS. I didn't think it was available in Australia. I would love to get my hands on this stuff.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

My understanding is that "Powder" Aquasoil has identical properties to "Normal" Aquasoil but is more decorative. I believe this is what ADA Europe advised me of. However, Jeff at ADG may have another view on it and I would be interested to hear his.

Just my 2 cents (or should I say pence!)


----------



## awrieger (May 20, 2005)

Here's a link to one of Oliver Knott's tanks which uses all Aquasoil (Africana) powder. Not powder at all, but small, evenly-sized and smooth granules. So it does look like it's probably the same as 'normal', just smaller and more uniform.

I personally much prefer this look to the normal jaggedy stuff.


----------



## Sime76 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Shake,

It not available at a LFS in Melbourne but from an aussie online store in Sydney http://www.aquariumproductswholesale.com/ I think they should be receiving the shipment of ADA stuff within a couple of days.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes-- that link is a new supplier to Australia-- glad you guys can get it there now!

About powder type AS-- foremost, it's an aesthetics thing. Amano (personally) likes the look of the substrate with the Powder type as a thin layer on top. It smooths out the look of the substrate-- just looks nice. Is it necessary?? No. Really more of a "Japanese" preference/cultural-thing in my view. 

The most noteworthy practical benefit I found was if you are using very fine-runner type foreground plants-- Eleocharis acicularis is a very good example, though I am seein gthis with Marsilea too-- is that that layre of tint grains in the top helps keep runners from tunneling down into the substrate so much. The runners stay nearer the surface and you get a more uniform growth across the top. But in no way would I say this would make or break your success with either of tose plants, Glosso, or any other. It is simply another fine-tune/adjustment tool offered by ADA that results from Amano's pursuit of perfection and minimizing issues he has encountered over a very long career aquascaping. 

It is also a bit easier to plant into the Powder type. It grabs a little better. Again, just trying to get the process as perfected as possible, use of powder type is not a necessity to reap the benefits of the substrate system as a whole or anything. 

For your 20 gallon, you will need at a minimum a 9 liter bag. From my experience, a 9 liter bag and 1- 3 liter bag (12 liters total) gives the most desirable average depth on a standard 20 gallon tank. 9 liter only is a bit thin. definitely workable-- but a little thin if you plan any deeper rooting plants especially.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

i like AS powder for planting glosso, it holds better! especially when the lfs sells glosso with short roots :grr:

... it's also 50% more expensive than regular over here...


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

For a small tank, I would recommend using 9l normal and 3l powder. Just look a lot better IMO.

Thanh


----------

